# Trailpark Hoxberg



## Colonel Hogan (24. November 2020)

Servus allerseits, wie die meisten von euch bestimmt schon wissen hat sich seit dem Spätsommer auf dem Hoxberg einiges getan.
Zu der hinlänglich bekannten DH Vereinsstrecke kamen mit der Enduroline auf dem Vereinsgelände vom Gravity Team Hoxberg, eine etwas einfachere Variante dazu. 


Der größte Erfolg des Vereins und der ortsansässige Mountainbiker in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Saarforst und dem hiesigen Revierförster war allerdings die Legalisierung zweier weiterer Trails.

Zum einen wäre das der "Blaue Claus". Ein kurviger Flowtrail der auch Anfängern und Familien jede Menge Spaß bereitet und allen anderen eine willkommene Abwechslung zu Endurotrails und der DH ist. 



Der dritte und längste Trail mit knapp 1,5km Länge ist der Chainsaw 2.0.
Ein reiner Endurotrail mit Wurzeln, Anliegern, Ruts und Sprüngen.
Da wir den komplett neu gebaut haben ist alles noch recht weich und der ein oder andere Chickenway ist noch fertigzustellen.



Alle Trails werden vom Gravity Team Hoxberg gepflegt und betreut.
Bitte lest euch unsere Trail Rules an den Startbögen der Trails durch und verhaltet euch dementsprechend.
Auf Trailforks haben wir alle Trails mit den Uphills und Transfers angelegt.
Ortsunkundige können sich daran erstmal orientieren bis wir die eigentliche Beschilderung fertiggestellt haben.
Die Farben der Trailnamen auf den Startbögen sind bewusst so gewählt und ein Hinweis auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad ähnlich der im Wintersport.

Blau->leicht
Rot ->mittel
Schwarz->schwer
Sollten noch Fragen bestehen versuchen wir die hier zu beantworten.

Das Gravity Team Hoxberg wünscht euch viel Spaß auf den Trails.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. November 2020)

Super das der Verein sich am Hoxberg so stark einsetzt 
Bin mal gespannt wie lange diese geduldet werden, wäre schön wenn sich im Saarland (Politisch) mal was bewegen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (25. November 2020)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Super das der Verein sich am Hoxberg so stark einsetzt
> Bin mal gespannt wie lange diese geduldet werden, wäre schön wenn sich im Saarland (Politisch) mal was bewegen würde


Moin, da is nix geduldet. Die Strecken sind offiziell und das Gelände wird an den Verein abgetreten.
Das Gelände der DH und Enduroline ist nach wie vor gepachtet.


----------



## FR.Chicken (29. November 2020)

Sind die Trail über Winter offen ?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. November 2020)

Ja.


----------



## brillenboogie (29. November 2020)

Danke für eure Initiative und Arbeit, Hoxberg fetzt!


----------



## CarbonClemens (17. Dezember 2020)

Sehr geil, Respekt für eure Arbeit.

Werde dem Park im Winter mal einen Besuch abstatten.


----------



## flowforfun (2. Januar 2021)

Finde ich klasse


----------



## Colonel Hogan (30. Januar 2021)

Wir waren in den letzten Tagen etwas am Chainsaw unterwegs und haben die Chickenways am Steilstück im 1.Teil und im letzten Teil bei den Ruts beschildert. 
Bitte nutzt diese Chickenways falls euch diese Abschnitte überfordern. 
Wir haben auch einige Kurven wieder bearbeitet die in letzter Zeit immer weiter nach außen gewandert sind. 
Anfang vom 2.Teil haben wir das Loch am Ende der Traverse mit Felsen aufgefüllt. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin und fahrt vorsichtig. 

P.S. Strava Lines werden nach wie vor beseitigt und blockiert🚧


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Januar 2021)

Saubär


----------



## LovisRa (27. Februar 2021)

Sehr, sehr cool! Ich freue mich, die Trails bald mal zu fahren. Ich bin über Fabio Schäfers Video hier drauf gestoßen und finde es ziemlich beeindruckend, was ihr so auf die Beine gestellt habt. Größten Respekt dafür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Februar 2021)

LovisRa schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr cool! Ich freue mich, die Trails bald mal zu fahren. Ich bin über Fabio Schäfers Video hier drauf gestoßen und finde es ziemlich beeindruckend, was ihr so auf die Beine gestellt habt. Größten Respekt dafür


Danke. 
Viel schbass auf den Trails.


----------



## <NoFear> (2. März 2021)

LovisRa schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr cool! Ich freue mich, die Trails bald mal zu fahren. Ich bin über Fabio Schäfers Video hier drauf gestoßen und finde es ziemlich beeindruckend, was ihr so auf die Beine gestellt habt. Größten Respekt dafür


----------



## Cicatrix (3. März 2021)

@Colonel Hogan ist aktuell die DH wieder komplett auf?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. März 2021)

Cicatrix schrieb:


> @Colonel Hogan ist aktuell die DH wieder komplett auf?


Aktuell ist alles offen. Allerdings ist der untere Teil der DH und Enduroline noch recht weich und zäh. 
Die Bachgaps würd ich mir vorher lieber mal ansehen vorm springen...falls du das vorhast.


----------



## Cicatrix (3. März 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Aktuell ist alles offen. Allerdings ist der untere Teil der DH und Enduroline noch recht weich und zäh.
> Die Bachgaps würd ich mir vorher lieber mal ansehen vorm springen...falls du das vorhast.



Danke für die Info wir waren am hadern ob wir eine Alternative fürs Wochenende brauchen. Bei 120Km Anfahrt wäre das sonst bissel blöd gewesen.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2021)

Demnach was Morgen runter kommt, bleibt lieber zu Hause, Hoxberg im nassen ist nicht schön, außer man hat Schottische Wurzeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (4. März 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Demnach was Morgen runter kommt, bleibt lieber zu Hause, Hoxberg im nassen ist nicht schön, außer man hat Schottische Wurzeln


Ansichtssache

Generell kommt unser Boden mit Wasser recht gut klar. 
Dieses Jahr war’s halt speziell...Chainsaw uneingefahren und alles sowieso batschnass oder gefroren oder 20cm Schnee drauf.


----------



## Cicatrix (4. März 2021)

Das Jahr ist noch jung wir finden eine Möglichkeit bei euch vorbeizukommen. Wir hatten die letzten Wochen auch viele Tage an denen man eher seitwärts als vorwärts gefahren ist 😁


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Ansichtssache
> 
> Generell kommt unser Boden mit Wasser recht gut klar.
> Dieses Jahr war’s halt speziell...Chainsaw uneingefahren und alles sowieso batschnass oder gefroren oder 20cm Schnee drauf.


Wenn nur ein Schauer kommt, stimmt das.
Chainsaw sieht auch unten dementsprechend aus.
Durch das hohe Aufkommen und viel befahren der E-Biker sieht es aber fast überall so aus.


----------



## Markus (MW) (7. März 2021)

@ Dämon__ E-Biker, gibt es die noch


----------



## Colonel Hogan (12. März 2021)

Moin, hier nochmal die Info für alle die unseren Trailpark besuchen wollen sich aber noch nicht auskennen. 
Wir arbeiten derzeit noch an der Beschilderung, haben allerdings auf Trailforks schon den Trailpark angelegt. 
Wie auf dem Bild am Beispiel vom Chainsaw2.0. 
Mit der App könnt ihr auch zu den Trails navigieren etc. 

Wir haben auch die Rettungspunkte, Parkplätze, Hütten und Quellen für euch eingetragen.


----------



## warden66 (1. Mai 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Servus allerseits, wie die meisten von euch bestimmt schon wissen hat sich seit dem Spätsommer auf dem Hoxberg einiges getan.
> Zu der hinlänglich bekannten DH Vereinsstrecke kamen mit der Enduroline auf dem Vereinsgelände vom Gravity Team Hoxberg, eine etwas einfachere Variante dazu. Anhang anzeigen 1156898Der größte Erfolg des Vereins und der ortsansässige Mountainbiker in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Saarforst und dem hiesigen Revierförster war allerdings die Legalisierung zweier weiterer Trails.
> 
> Zum einen wäre das der "Blaue Claus". Ein kurviger Flowtrail der auch Anfängern und Familien jede Menge Spaß bereitet und allen anderen eine willkommene Abwechslung zu Endurotrails und der DH ist. Anhang anzeigen 1156900
> ...


Hallo und guten Abend, ich möchte mir Morgen gerne mal mit meiner Frau die Trails bei Euch ansehen.
Kannst Du mir evtl. ein paar Tipps geben bzgl. Parkplatz, welche Ausschilderung gibt es, welchen Trail zuerst ansteuern usw.
Würde mich freuen von Dir zu lesen.
Liebe Grüße aus St. Ingbert 
Markus


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Mai 2021)

Ich Antworte mal, parken geht hier 
Ich würde zuerst den Blauen Claus dann Cainsaw und zuletzt den DH machen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (1. Mai 2021)

warden66 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend, ich möchte mir Morgen gerne mal mit meiner Frau die Trails bei Euch ansehen.
> Kannst Du mir evtl. ein paar Tipps geben bzgl. Parkplatz, welche Ausschilderung gibt es, welchen Trail zuerst ansteuern usw.
> Würde mich freuen von Dir zu lesen.
> Liebe Grüße aus St. Ingbert
> Markus





Wie @Dämon schon geschrieben hat würd ich mit dem Blauen Claus anfangen, dann Chainsaw, dann Enduroline neben der DH, die DH selbst ist vor allem im oberen Teil mit teils richtig großen Sprüngen. 
Parken würde ich am Waldparkplatz (imBild rechts) unterhalb vom Chainsaw das macht aus deiner Richtung kommend am ehesten Sinn.


----------



## warden66 (2. Mai 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Ich Antworte mal, parken geht hier
> Ich würde zuerst den Blauen Claus dann Cainsaw und zuletzt den DH machen


Dankeschön


----------



## warden66 (2. Mai 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1263174
> Wie @Dämon schon geschrieben hat würd ich mit dem Blauen Claus anfangen, dann Chainsaw, dann Enduroline neben der DH, die DH selbst ist vor allem im oberen Teil mit teils richtig großen Sprüngen.
> Parken würde ich am Waldparkplatz (imBild rechts) unterhalb vom Chainsaw das macht aus deiner Richtung kommend am ehesten Sinn.


Vielen lieben Dank und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. Mai 2021)

@Colonel Hogan Gibt´s in der Nähe des Trailparks eigentlich auch empfehlenswerte Plätze wo man z.B. nicht mountainbikegegeisterte Mitreisende für ein paar Stunden unterhalten kann? 
Also auch was brauchbares für die Ü70 Fraktion? (Nicht zu bergige Spazierrouten oder Eisdielen/Biergarten/Cafés?).


----------



## flowforfun (14. Mai 2021)

In Lebach gibts was in der Richtung Eisdiele, Café usw.
Ansonsten sind zwei Traumschleifen in der Nähe: der Kaltensteinpfad ist direkt um die Ecke, aber mit zwei steilen Abschnitten, in Richtung Süden ist ein Bergwerksgelände (Nordschacht), da ist die Mühlenbach Schluchtentour, an der Schluchtentour ist auch eine Hütte vom Waldverein.
In Saarwellingen (westlich) ist ein Wildpark, da kann man schön spazieren, teilweise auch barrierefrei.
https://www.outdooractive.com/mobil...schleife-muehlenbach-schluchten-tour/1558917/

https://www.outdooractive.com/mobile/de/route/wanderung/traumschleife-kaltensteinpfad/1374294/

https://www.komoot.de/highlight/621063

Sorry wollte mich nicht einmischen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (14. Mai 2021)

TCaad10 schrieb:


> @Colonel Hogan Gibt´s in der Nähe des Trailparks eigentlich auch empfehlenswerte Plätze wo man z.B. nicht mountainbikegegeisterte Mitreisende für ein paar Stunden unterhalten kann?
> Also auch was brauchbares für die Ü70 Fraktion? (Nicht zu bergige Spazierrouten oder Eisdielen/Biergarten/Cafés?).


Meine Frau betreibt am Wochenende bei uns aufm Grundstück ne kleine Berghütte. 
Check mal auf Facebook Happy Place Café. Is direkt oben im Ort Hoxberg unterhalb vom Start Claus und der MX Strecke. 
Ansonsten gibts unten Richtung Saarwellingen noch den recht gut zu gehenden Mühlenbach Schluchtenpfad und den Tierpark. Der Kaltensteinpfad aufm Hoxberg is dagegen schon recht steil und anstrengender.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (14. Mai 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Meine Frau betreibt am Wochenende bei uns aufm Grundstück ne kleine Berghütte.
> Check mal auf Facebook Happy Place Café. Is direkt oben im Ort Hoxberg unterhalb vom Start Claus und der MX Strecke.
> Ansonsten gibts unten Richtung Saarwellingen noch den recht gut zu gehenden Mühlenbach Schluchtenpfad und den Tierpark. Der Kaltensteinpfad aufm Hoxberg is dagegen schon recht steil und anstrengender.


Super, Danke!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (5. Juni 2021)

Servus, wir haben auf der DH die obere Jumpline etwas modifiziert.
Aus dem alten Siebener und dem Fünfer sind ein Neun Meter Table und ein Neun Meter Gap mit vorgezogenem Table geworden, effektiv ein vier Meter Gap.







Noch eine Bitte an die Anfänger unter euch…naja eigentlich zwei.
Versucht einfach AUF dem Trail zu bleiben und wenn ihr eine Sektion nicht fahren könnt arbeitet an euren Skillz und baut nicht den Trail um.

Danke und viel Spaß auf den Trails.

P.S. Helm und Knieschoner sind immer noch Pflicht😉


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Juli 2021)

Moin, am Freitag ab 1130 gibts ne Bausession am Chainsaw. Achtet bitte am Übergang von Teil 2 in Teil 3 auf unseren Bautrupp.

Danke ✌🏼


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Juli 2021)

der Trail könnte noch ein paar Hopser vertragen


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Juli 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> der Trail könnte noch ein paar Hopser vertragen


Jein…😂
Aktuell isses noch so das wir alle Bauzeit darin verwenden das wir die Schäden der Weekendwarrior beseitigen die nahezu alle denken das man Kurven auch geradeaus fahren kann. 
Wenn wir jetzt da noch mehr Sprünge einbauen muß die Bundeswehr vermutlich ein Feldlazarett in Knorscheid aufbauen.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Juli 2021)

Ist echt die Pest mit den Stravavotzen, wenn es schwer wird versagen die total


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juli 2021)

⚠️⚠️⚠️Streckenführung Chainsaw⚠️⚠️⚠️

Wie angekündigt wurde heut die Streckenführung am Chainsaw geändert. In dem kurzen Teilstück zwischen Teil 2 und dem letzten Abschnitt gehts jetzt nach dem Anlieger nach links über die Kuppe weg. 
Die Kuppe kann gesprungen und abgerollt werden. 
Fahrt vorsichtig der Boden ist im neuen Teil noch recht weich. 

Viel Spaß 🤘🏼


----------



## brillenboogie (16. Juli 2021)

@Colonel Hogan : Wenn das blaue Moped deins ist, haben wir uns vorhin getroffen am Trail. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis auf die veränderte Streckenführung, als Strava*otze wär ich da sonst wohl geradeaus geschossen... 😂
Ist gut geworden. Ich mag den Chainsaw! 😍


----------



## Colonel Hogan (16. Juli 2021)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> @Colonel Hogan : Wenn das blaue Moped deins ist, haben wir uns vorhin getroffen am Trail. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis auf die veränderte Streckenführung, als Strava*otze wär ich da sonst wohl geradeaus geschossen... 😂
> Ist gut geworden. Ich mag den Chainsaw! 😍



Gott bewahre…ich fahr doch kein Mopped😂
Nee…da haben wir uns knapp verpasst. Ich war ausnahmsweise mit‘m Auto im Wald wegen dem ganzen Gerödel was man da zum bauen mitschleppen muss. 

Freut mich das dir der Chainsaw gefällt…der Rest hoffentlich auch😅


----------



## brillenboogie (16. Juli 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Gott bewahre…ich fahr doch kein Mopped😂
> Nee…da haben wir uns knapp verpasst. Ich war ausnahmsweise mit‘m Auto im Wald wegen dem ganzen Gerödel was man da zum bauen mitschleppen muss.
> 
> Freut mich das dir der Chainsaw gefällt…der Rest hoffentlich auch😅


Dann war das jemand anders aus eurer fleißigen Trailcrew (fleißig beim buddeln, beim pedalieren in dem Fall ja nicht so 🤣).
Klar gefällt mir der Rest ebenso, bin natürlich wie immer auch Claus, DH und Enduroline gefahren.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juli 2021)

War Heute mal schauen, wenn der Anlieger noch etwas verlängert würde geht der noch besser 😉


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Juli 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> War Heute mal schauen, wenn der Anlieger noch etwas verlängert würde geht der noch besser 😉
> Anhang anzeigen 1310262


Dann haben wir aber in der Senke ne Badewanne wenn’s geregnet hat🤷🏼‍♂️
Deswegen müssen wir unten offen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deejaytiger (2. August 2021)

Hi zusammen, verlaufen die DH Strecke und die Enduroline komplett parallel oder kreuzen die sich irgendwo und sind dann ausgeschildert?


----------



## Colonel Hogan (2. August 2021)

deejaytiger schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, verlaufen die DH Strecke und die Enduroline komplett parallel oder kreuzen die sich irgendwo und sind dann ausgeschildert?


Die beiden Strecken kreuzen sich ab und an und teilen sich auch im zweiten und dritten Abschnitt jeweils ein paar Meter Strecke. 
Erklärt sich aber alles von selbst.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (3. August 2021)




----------



## Colonel Hogan (18. Dezember 2021)

Moin, wir haben am Chainsaw wieder etwas umgebaut. 
Der Drop am Einstieg zu Teil 2 ist wieder etwas höher hat aber links jetzt nen Anlieger nach der Landung damit uns niemand gegen die Fichte fährt. 





Die Ruts im letzten Teil wurden am Anfang etwas optimiert. 
Da hat sich im Laufe des Jahres ne fiese Lehmkuhle freigefahren. 
Die wurde zugeschüttet und ist jetzt ne kleine Stufe. 
Kann abgerollt oder gesprungen werden…Obacht☝🏻…direkt dahinter gehts mit nem Rechtsanlieger in die Ruts. 






Neue Deko gibts auch am Trail😁


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Dezember 2021)

Top, waren den Tag davor da, der Chainsaw macht super viel Spaß, der Klaus könnte ein paar Kleine Sprünge vertragen  wenn das dort möglich ist


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Dezember 2021)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Top, waren den Tag davor da, der Chainsaw macht super viel Spaß, der Klaus könnte ein paar Kleine Sprünge vertragen  wenn das dort möglich ist


Möglich is das schon. Allerdings sieht’s dort aktuell so aus das einige unserer Weekendwarrior mit den Kurven schon überfordert sind. 
Ausserdem soll der Claus unser Einsteiger und Familientrail bleiben. 
Aber wir werden uns demnächst auch noch etwas mit‘m Claus beschäftigen, evtl haben wir ja ne Idee.


----------



## brillenboogie (19. Dezember 2021)

Danke für eure Arbeit am Trail, besonders für den Anlieger nach dem kleinen Drop! Ich fahr leider gelegentlich mal gegen einen Baum (nicht nur Fichten) und bin dann ne Zeitlang kaputt... 
Ich mag den Claus so wie er ist, überhaupt find ich das ergänzt sich alles sehr gut da bei euch mit den unterschiedlichen Strecken.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (19. Dezember 2021)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Danke für eure Arbeit am Trail, besonders für den Anlieger nach dem kleinen Drop! Ich fahr leider gelegentlich mal gegen einen Baum (nicht nur Fichten) und bin dann ne Zeitlang kaputt...
> Ich mag den Claus so wie er ist, überhaupt find ich das ergänzt sich alles sehr gut da bei euch mit den unterschiedlichen Strecken.


Man könnt fast meinen wir hätten uns was dabei gedacht😁

P.S Lass dat mit den Bäumen😉


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Dezember 2021)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> unserer Weekendwarrior sind mit den Kurven schon überfordert


Schwere E-Bikes und fehlendes Fahrkönnen zerstören halt die Trails, das Problem haben zur Zeit alle Trailbauer, da hilft nur die Strecken umzugestalten oder massiv Anlieger bauen. 😂


----------



## Colonel Hogan (20. Dezember 2021)

Ich möcht das jetzt gar nit an E-Bikern festmachen.
Gerade am Claus is das Problem eher das der Buchenwald recht gut überschaubar ist und die Leut halt eher mal laufen lassen und vor der nächsten Kurve geht ihnen dann die Fahrtechnik aus und dann gehts halt geradeaus ins Gemüse.
Massiv Anlieger bauen werden wir abgesehen von der DH definitiv nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. März 2022)

Update zum Thema Blauer Claus:
Es ist hoffnungslos…wir bauen Anlieger🤷🏼‍♂️😆
Bzw wir haben schon angefangen. 
Nach Rücksprache mit unserem sehr kooperativen Förster können wir auch noch ein paar Sprünge mit in die Steckenführung einbauen. Natürlich alles kleine Sprünge die zum Anspruch des Trails passen.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (6. März 2022)

Heut hatten wir auch ne größere Bauaktion auf der DH. 
Die Streckenführung über die Wiese unten ist wieder fahrbar bis runter nach Körprich auf den Parkplatz. Die Bachgapsektion müssen wir leider noch zu lassen, dort ist noch zuviel Wasser unterwegs und der Boden zu tief. 
Zusätzlich wurden der Neuner Table und der Corner renoviert sowie der anschließende große Anlieger.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. März 2022)

👍 muss ich mal die Woche hin


----------



## brillenboogie (29. März 2022)

Läuft bei euch, danke für eure Arbeit! 
Die geänderte Streckenführung oben am Claus ist cool, auch wenn mich die neuen Radien unvorbereitet trafen, als ich euphorisch in den Trail gestochen bin. Beim zweiten Anlauf wars dann besser. 🤣
Am besten sind aber die zwei Bretter unten am Ausgang. Cleverer Schachzug!


----------



## Colonel Hogan (31. März 2022)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> Läuft bei euch, danke für eure Arbeit!
> Die geänderte Streckenführung oben am Claus ist cool, auch wenn mich die neuen Radien unvorbereitet trafen, als ich euphorisch in den Trail gestochen bin. Beim zweiten Anlauf wars dann besser. 🤣
> Am besten sind aber die zwei Bretter unten am Ausgang. Cleverer Schachzug!





Moin, ja auf die zwei Bretter bin ich schon stolz😆

Das Schild hängt aktuell übrigens oben am Torbogen vom Claus…rechter Pfosten😉


----------



## brillenboogie (31. März 2022)

Colonel Hogan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1448991
> Moin, ja auf die zwei Bretter bin ich schon stolz😆
> 
> Das Schild hängt aktuell übrigens oben am Torbogen vom Claus…rechter Pfosten😉



Muss wohl mal die Brille putzen 🤓


----------



## Colonel Hogan (7. April 2022)




----------



## Colonel Hogan (9. April 2022)




----------



## brillenboogie (31. Mai 2022)

Coole Neuerungen im Mittelteil der Enduro/DH! Danke @Colonel Hogan und Trailcrew! 💪😎👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Juni 2022)




----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. August 2022)




----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Oktober 2022)

Die Bauleitung ☝🏻




Heut wurd am Chainsaw im Bereich der Ruts im letzten Teil ne neue Line gebaut. 
Aktuell is die Line noch gesperrt. Sobald sie eröffnet wird werden die Ruts zugeschüttet.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2022)

Dann mach das Teil mal für Montag auf 😂🤘


----------



## Colonel Hogan (15. Oktober 2022)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Dann mach das Teil mal für Montag auf 😂🤘


Nee das is noch zu früh. Is alles noch extrem weich…vor allem die beiden großen Anlieger vor den Sprüngen.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Oktober 2022)

Ist eh zu feucht, mach das mal wenn es eingerollt ist 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colonel Hogan (26. Oktober 2022)

🚧🚧ACHTUNG🚧🚧
Teil 1 vom Chainsaw ist bis einschließlich Samstag wegen Forstarbeiten komplett gesperrt. 
Ab der ersten großen Wegkreuzung, also ab Beginn Teil 2, ist der Trail frei befahrbar.


----------



## Colonel Hogan (27. Oktober 2022)

Der Claus hat nen neuen Sprung. 
Viel schbass 🤘🏼


----------



## Colonel Hogan (29. Oktober 2022)

Chainsaw is wieder online. 
Wir haben im ersten Teil die Auslaufzonen etwas vergrößert 🙈


----------



## Colonel Hogan (17. November 2022)




----------

